# Redbull plowin'



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

took the cam along with me this am... might have had too much caffeine.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

lmao funny vid


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

#2


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats pretty funny!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

last one, no more energy, my buzz is gone.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah Ramstien, it's been a while since i heard that one.:redbounce


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

what kind of shovel is that?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is funny stuff.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

YOu do more plowing backwards than I do frontwards. Haha. Nice looking job.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

DugHD;980342 said:


> YOu do more plowing backwards than I do frontwards. Haha. Nice looking job.


that's the joy of plowing driveways. i cant wait until i only have parking lots


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Great vids but if i was doing drives I would get a rear plow.But you got to work with what you got.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Steve'sZr2;979944 said:


> what kind of shovel is that?


something I found @ lowes or HD a few years ago. its shaped like a highway plow and curls the snow off. works great for 3" of snow. otherwise it stays on the truck.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

fernalddude;980586 said:


> Great vids but if i was doing drives I would get a rear plow.But you got to work with what you got.


we have one actually. just on a different truck.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

That made me laugh!!Wish I could shovel that fast.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Tbrothers;981502 said:


> That made me laugh!!Wish I could shovel that fast.


have a redbull!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Daft punk..haha, reminds me of that kanye song


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

wish i could get my plowin done that fast lol


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice videos. I am curious about the shovel also. hard to say with the speed up but looks like you hauled a$$ with that.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I was going at a brisk walk. the shovel just looks like a highway wing plow with a curl on it. The handle is at an angle so it throws it to the side. works great for light and fluffy stuff up to about 2-3"


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lmfao something different I like it good job!


----------

